# Is it a good idea to buy a New 2ds xl for now?



## larrypretty (Dec 8, 2018)

Just prepare to get one for a 10 years-old boy.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm not a fan of the N2DS: cheaply designed, cheaply built, and (at full launch price) barely 10 less than a N3DS

That said if you like the model there's nothing in particular to know about it (for now or at any time)


----------



## chocoboss (Dec 17, 2018)

2DS and 3DS still good atm, great game library, and CFW are easy to use


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 17, 2018)

From the point of software: Yes. There are many good games for the system and the complete DS library in addition.
The hardware: It depends. Is he a careful boy? If not, other models are more robust and the old 2ds is _much_ cheaper (if you and the boy accept the doorstopper design).


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Dec 19, 2018)

Over here in the united states, n3DSXL are still sold but harder to come by sold new. It's still somewhat easy to find the Galaxy [Target & Walmart] and SNES editions [Amazon].

I managed to find the basic black n3DSXL for $200, free shipping, and no tax outside of New York.

[B&H Photo Video] Nintendo 3DS XL Handheld Gaming System (2015 Version, Black)


----------



## Navonod (Dec 19, 2018)

I got my N2DSxl new at Gamestop for $150.

Was the Pokeball one.


----------



## chocoboss (Dec 20, 2018)

n3DS are hard to find ? Here in france you can find o3DS sealed but they usualy have the same price than  n3DS obviously ...


----------



## jaisunny (Dec 23, 2018)

Look on amazon warehouse for deals. I picked up a pokeball 2ds xl for 89 GBP


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 23, 2018)

So long as your 10 year old doesn't care about the lack of 3d, it should be fine.


----------

